# Foxhills Membership



## Charlesmct (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

Any views on this Golf Club?  I was told it is a nice course/club to join.  

Charles


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Charles

I remember playing it the week before it opened [mid 70's?] at the invitation of John Campbell.
Very impressive course and layout and the team of ex Ryder cupper Bernard Hunt as Pro and ex St Andrews courses superintendent John were true gents.
It was always going to be a good venture.


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

Posting a review from almost 50 years ago might not be so relevant, nice story though. 👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 16, 2021)

PM Foxholer, he should have some knowledge.

Only played there on society day, 2 very. nicee courses, preferred the longcross.
Has a very corporate feel about it, no idea what it's like as a members club.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jul 16, 2021)

When I lived in Surrey, I enquired about joining. It was very very expensive. The joining fee was something like £3000 and annual subs were £2000. This was 10 years ago. If you wanted the full works ie including use of all the leisure facilities,  it was eyewateringly expensive. A very nice place though


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 16, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			When I lived in Surrey, I enquired about joining. It was very very expensive. The joining fee was something like £3000 and annual subs were £2000. This was 10 years ago. If you wanted the full works ie including use of all the leisure facilities,  it was eyewateringly expensive. A very nice place though
		
Click to expand...

Is that an eye watering amount?  What we’re you expecting?!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2021)

Played there a few times. The Longcross is by far the better of the two main courses, I found the Bernard Hunt 18 to be fairly uninspiring, so much so that I can hardly remember anything about it! But I can remember every hole on the Longcross.
Typical Surrey course, nice turf, plenty of pine trees and a bit of heather thrown in for good measure, although not too much!
I'd quite happily play there as my home course.
Always in good condition when I played it, but I understand it can get a bit claggy during the winter months???


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlesmct said:



			Hi Everyone,

Any views on this Golf Club?  I was told it is a nice course/club to join. 

Charles
		
Click to expand...




KenL said:



			Posting a review from almost 50 years ago might not be so relevant, nice story though. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I was a member getting near half that time ago, so I'm probably similarly 'impaired' - and there have certainly been changes to both the courses and the overall complex since.
A couple of points that I believe are still relevant though....
It's expensive.
It's not a 'members' club. The owners view the Golf side as something that attracts customers to the resort - in the same way as per The Belfry and other 'Golf Break' organisations, but the Club certainly 'pays its way'.
It's clay based (apart from a couple of holes), so drainage/wet weather has and will always be problematic.
2 very different courses, both of which are nice in there own ways - and both difficult! Longcross is shorter and more unique - seemingly carved from a forest, so a premium on being straight; Bernard Hunt (He was the original, and long serving, Pro and a fabulous guy, so the 'Chertsey' course was renamed in his honour and it was always a joy to see him hitting balls so smoothly at the range) is longer and generally the harder of the 2. I actually preferred the BH, but would generally showed guests Longcross first - as it's what's 'special' about the place. There's also a (short) Par 3 course (BH's 'baby') that's great short game practice.
Additionlly, but might not be 'current'
There were several (4 that I knew of) 'swindles', all with their own 'rules' regarding 'fees' and handicaps. One had the facility to gamble (heavily if desired) but that was not necessary; one (early) was for guys that wanted a quick competitive round and to be home long before noon; the other two were more mixed and social. I joined the 'BH Students' one (part of the 'fee' was allocated to an annual dinner (at one of the member's restaurant) where Bernard and his wife were invited guests), though played in 2 of the others occasionally.
I left mainly because I was working (and playing golf every evening) in Edinburgh, so couldn't justify the cost and time involved balanced against 'family' time at weekends.


----------



## Mike79 (Dec 19, 2021)

Some interesting reading. We’ve just been discussing gym membership and I was looking into golf. As Foxhills is local to us it seems to tick a lot of boxes, and adding kids for a family membership seems a good option. 

It’s not cheap, but when you total up what we can get out if we think it could work out for us as a family. 

I committed to play more golf this year and did. I enjoyed the games I played, but the H4H day was my only “competitive” game and I’d like to play more. 

We are both motivated as have become incredibly sedentary during Covid and working from home hasn’t helped. This will be our 2022 New Years resolution…


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2021)

Not sure which of the courses I played but it was early October and was already getting very soft under foot so can only imagine it getting worse.  I used to get 4/6 rounds a year as part of my membership to its sibling course, but in 8 years only played it once.  I think the facilities had a bigger wow factor than the course that we played , but I can’t recall which one it was.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2021)

Longcross is near the Golf clubhouse/Bar, is significantly more tree-lined, starts with a noticeably downhill Par 4 and finishes with a Par 5 with green being Right side of shared/double green. There are times/places when, if not busy, you could feel you are the only group on the course.
Bernard Hunt is near car park/closer to Manor House and Par 3 course, starts with a slightly uphill Par 4 and ends with a Par 4 with green being LHS of the double green.
BH also has an 'open' area (3, 5, 6, 7, 10) where it seems like holes simply go up and down.

Does that help?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2021)

The first hole was a slight tog leg right downhill, and in the earlier part of the round there was a dog leg left that was virtually 90* at the turn.  I don’t recall the course running near the p3 course but that being said I can only recall 4/5 holes in total.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			The first hole was a slight tog leg right downhill, and in the earlier part of the round there was a dog leg left that was virtually 90* at the turn.  I don’t recall the course running near the p3 course but that being said I can only recall 4/5 holes in total.
		
Click to expand...

That will be the Longcross then....


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 20, 2021)

Not relevant to membership but the only time I ever played there, on what was effectively a society outing, our group got "the munchies" late in the evening. No food whatsoever to be had from the menus but the barman said he might be able to rustle up some sandwiches. Half an hour later he appeared with a platter of cheese and prawn sarnies that we found out were left over from a wedding.....but only after we'd paid the £40 he wanted for them!!!!

Who the hell dreamed up Cheese and Prawn as a sandwich combination?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			That will be the Longcross then....
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that meant to be the better one? I don’t recall the round being a Stinker either … whoops


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2021)

I preferred the Longcross to the Hunt tbh


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			Not relevant to membership but the only time I ever played there, on what was effectively a society outing, our group got "the munchies" late in the evening. No food whatsoever to be had from the menus but the barman said he might be able to rustle up some sandwiches. Half an hour later he appeared with a platter of cheese and prawn sarnies that we found out were left over from a wedding.....but only after we'd paid the £40 he wanted for them!!!!

Who the hell dreamed up Cheese and Prawn as a sandwich combination?
		
Click to expand...

What sort of establishment doesn't allowed kebabs to be delivered 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Isn’t that meant to be the better one? I don’t recall the round being a Stinker either … whoops
		
Click to expand...

I played with three 28 handicappers in a corporate day around there one day. And boy, were they 28 handicappers...🥺🥺🥺
3 scores out of 4 to count. I think we ended up on 38 or 39 points, and I had 34 of 'em...😱😱😱


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2021)

When the team are relying on your scores , desperate times 😂😂😂


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 24, 2021)

Love both courses, great place. One of my best mates is a member and play there every month or so. 

Also the home club of Soccer Am's Tubes.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 24, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			The first hole was a slight tog leg right downhill, and in the earlier part of the round there was a dog leg left that was virtually 90* at the turn.  I don’t recall the course running near the p3 course but that being said I can only recall 4/5 holes in total.
		
Click to expand...

That'll indeed be Longcross course. And 8th hole. I only mentioned Par 3 course (that you notice more on the drive in/out) as (apparently poor) reference.


----------

